# 9-11 2001



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Let us not forget 9 years ago today radical muslims killed close to 3000 innocent American civilians.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

s


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> Let us not forget 9 years ago today radical muslims killed close to 3000 innocent American civilians.


True, and it was a disgusting, despicable act. But have you ever stopped to consider just how many innocent civilians your own country have claimed in their crossfire?









...Let alone the millions they've dispossessed.








[/quote]

Dont even start dude. Take a look at your own country.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Let us not forget 9 years ago today radical muslims killed close to 3000 innocent American civilians.


True, and it was a disgusting, despicable act. But have you ever stopped to consider just how many innocent civilians your own country have claimed in their crossfire?









...Let alone the millions they've dispossessed.








[/quote]

Dont even start dude. Take a look at your own country.
[/quote]

Lets not forget they were not all Americans but they were all people from all walks of life and all innocent.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Sam
In a war innocent civilians get killed.Look at the second world war.Our troops do not target civilians.In fact our presidents stupid rules of engagement are getting our troops killed.The enemy shoots at them and then run into civilian houses and our troops don't shoot for fear of shooting civilians.So who's fault is that when civilians get killed.How would you like getting shot at and you can't shoot back.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Sam
> In a war innocent civilians get killed.Look at the second world war.Our troops do not target civilians.In fact our presidents stupid rules of engagement are getting our troops killed.The enemy shoots at them and then run into civilian houses and our troops don't shoot for fear of shooting civilians.So who's fault is that when civilians get killed.How would you like getting shot at and you can't shoot back.







[media]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3719259008768610598#


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

-


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am unable to access my mod panel for the time being, so please would everybody limit any comments to remembrances of the lives lost and avoid further inflammatory comments even in response to such comments earlier in the thread. This forum comprises people of many nationalities, religions and viewpoints and while me may feel differently about certain aspects, almost all of us deplore unnecessary, excessive and/or unjust loss of life for whatever reason.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I am unable to access my mod panel for the time being, so please would everybody limit any comments to remembrances of the lives lost and avoid further inflammatory comments even in response to such comments earlier in the thread. This forum comprises people of many nationalities, religions and viewpoints and while me may feel differently about certain aspects, almost all of us deplore unnecessary, excessive and/or unjust loss of life for whatever reason.


OK, I'll just delete everything I said - it was stupid of me...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Let us not forget 9 years ago today radical muslims killed close to 3000 innocent American civilians.


True, and it was a disgusting, despicable act. But have you ever stopped to consider just how many innocent civilians your own country have claimed in their crossfire?









...Let alone the millions they've dispossessed.








[/quote]

Dont even start dude. Take a look at your own country.
[/quote]

Lets not forget they were not all Americans but they were all people from all walks of life and all innocent.
[/quote]

People from all over the world and different faiths, Lets keep this respectful.

Martin


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> I am unable to access my mod panel for the time being, so please would everybody limit any comments to remembrances of the lives lost and avoid further inflammatory comments even in response to such comments earlier in the thread. This forum comprises people of many nationalities, religions and viewpoints and while me may feel differently about certain aspects, almost all of us deplore unnecessary, excessive and/or unjust loss of life for whatever reason.


OK, I'll just delete everything I said - it was stupid of me...
[/quote]

That was very respectful of you Sam, try not to get too carried away in the first place.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

When one is gone, there is no song, when one is gone, they're gone too long, when one is gone, it just feels, wrong ... many died.


----------

